# beware of the democrats



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

ever notice that EVERYTIME some politician files a bill against police traffic details it's a democrat that does it (ie:cohen,demarco,etc). these liberals are also the ones who whine about police repeatedly. the democrats are no friend of ours from what i've seen. Gov Romney is in favor of the Quinn Bill, the democrats whined about it - do not be fooled by these liberal democrat back stabbers when they seek union endorsements - their actions against police speak louder than their false promises - they are the party of high taxes and criminal pandering- look at the facts and their party platform - they s#ck


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I do not now nor will ever understand WHY police officers and others think the Dems are their friends. The unions back them, police officers, wanna-be's, and others hold signs and vote for them, when they continually SHIT on the cops. They raise our taxes, and cry brutality to back up all these "human rights" groups. Two words: AFFIRMATIVE ACTION. Who are the backers of those two words? Many of you have not been hired by a police department because of them! They say the rich are too rich and the poor are too poor; they want everyone to be the SAME, so no matter how hard you worked your ass off to get where you are or how lazy you are instead of getting an education and a job, you will all make the same money. They want pass/fail systems in the schools so the kids who don't work hard and study won't get their "feelings hurt" when they receive a failing letter grade. They are socialists. I could go on and on from here, but I will get violently angry if I think about it too much. :evil:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Read below......


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

All the Liberal, anti-2nd Amendment, give-em a-free-lunch, shitbirds should be shot. (let God sort em out!)


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

BRAVO !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

One name pops to mind in this thread. TED KENNEDY. Talk about a liberal P.O.S. He panders to every foreign national who floats over on an inner-tube as long as they register as a Democrat. He opened the floodgates to all these people who came into Massachusetts, who never paid a dime into the system and then proceeded to suck it dry.

Now that alot of our parents are of an age to retire, there is nothing left for them to retire on. The system is broke because of liberal Democrats such as Kennedy & Kerry. God help us if that French looking, heiress stalking jerk gets into 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue.

Yesterday's left-leaning liberal is todays Democrat. Tax & spend, tax & spend. That's all they know. I didn't see Klinton giving me back $600 & $800 in the first 2 years he was in the White House, did you? I must go now to see My President in his State of The Union speech.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsCopRant/


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> I do not now nor will ever understand WHY police officers and others think the Dems are their friends. The unions back them, police officers, wanna-be's, and others hold signs and vote for them, when they continually SHIT on the cops. They raise our taxes, and cry brutality to back up all these "human rights" groups. Two words: AFFIRMATIVE ACTION. Who are the backers of those two words? Many of you have not been hired by a police department because of them! They say the rich are too rich and the poor are too poor; they want everyone to be the SAME, so no matter how hard you worked your ass off to get where you are or how lazy you are instead of getting an education and a job, you will all make the same money. They want pass/fail systems in the schools so the kids who don't work hard and study won't get their "feelings hurt" when they receive a failing letter grade. They are socialists. I could go on and on from here, but I will get violently angry if I think about it too much. :evil:


TRUE, But did you ever notice that there seems to be MORE police jobs when a Dem is in Office? Republicans ALWAYS cut public safety.

Just my .02


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

If Dean or Kerry gets into the White House, we might as well raise a white flag over our nations' capitol because we will have surrendered at that point. It has been said that people get the leader they deserve, sometimes I feel that America is just getting what they deserve.....a leader who will flush this great nation down the toliet and turn us into a second-rate European lackey!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> TRUE, But did you ever notice that there seems to be MORE police jobs when a Dem is in Office? Republicans ALWAYS cut public safety.
> 
> Just my .02


Not at all. That's like saying the economy went bad because we have a republican President... which, by the way, it started to decline when Clinton was in office, but that's besides the point.

That fat, broken-capillary faced lush murderer Kennedy. It just goes to show you how BLINDED people are in Massachusetts that this loser is re-elected time and time again. I have a VERY conservative friend who says that liberals should be put in concentration camps. I don't know about taking it that far, but in my book they are criminals. I'm more for the idea of putting them on a remote island in the middle of the Pacific to fend for themselves where they'll either starve to death or be eaten by sharks. :85565:


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

_Officer Dunngeon wrote: "I'm more for the idea of putting them on a remote island in the middle of the Pacific to fend for themselves where they'll either starve to death or be eaten by sharks."_

Just make sure that all the bridges on the island have adequate guardrails so blubber face doesn't have any more mishaps like he did on Chappaquidick (Edgartown [Martha's Vineyard])

Did anyone see that arrogant *sshole shaking his fat face from side to side during the State of the Union address? Perhaps his doctor advised him to exercise his face in order to tone his cheeks...


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Jay Severin speaks for me.

WTKK 96.9 FM 3 - 7 PM, M - F


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Of course Democrats like Ted "Jabba the Hut" Kennedy, John Kerry Appleseed, "Fill my pockets" Finneran, the Corrupt Midget are anti-police (and police details). Less Police mean less chances of them being arrested for OUI, Rape, Leaving the Scene, Murder, Extortion, Fugitive from Justice, . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> the Corrupt Midget are anti-police (and police details


Didn't good old republican Romney come in and try to do away with details and Quinn Bill. As I recall, under the democrats we were safe but the axe has fallen numerous times with republicans because they only serve the rich, corporations and business, and would love to privatize every state service they can. We just got another letter from our Union that the OT Bill that Bush pushed looks like is going to happen. Good bye OT unless it's in your bargaining contract.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Dane said:


> Jay Severin speaks for me.
> 
> WTKK 96.9 FM 3 - 7 PM, M - F


I am also a member of the "best and brightest."


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

H50 said:


> > the Corrupt Midget are anti-police (and police details
> 
> 
> Didn't good old republican Romney come in and try to do away with details and Quinn Bill. We just got another letter from our Union that the OT Bill that Bush pushed looks like is going to happen. Good bye OT unless it's in your bargaining contract.


Yimmy!

Calm down Buddy! Remember thr only two (2) things worse than a politician are Union Officers and child molesters!
:lol:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

H50 said:


> Didn't good old Republican Romney come in and try to do away with details and Quinn Bill.


Nope Gov. Romney defended both


H50 said:


> republicans because they only serve the rich, corporations and business


Yeah you're right let's see the top 3 Democrats in terms of $$ 
John Kerry=billionaire, well...technically he's not but his wife is
John Edwards=millionaire ambulance chasing trial lawyer
Howie Dean= ever hear of Dean Whitter lets just say there's some cash there.


H50 said:


> We just got another letter from our Union that the OT Bill that Bush pushed looks like is going to happen.


And a union would NEVER deliberately mislead their members in an election year, right?


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Here is how I feel...

When you're 20 yrs. old, if you don't vote Democratic...you don't have a heart;

When you're 40 yrs. old, if you don't vote
Republican...you don't have a BRAIN!!!


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

GARDA,

Well said. 

Liberals feel. Conservatives think. This is not your parents' Democrat party. It is the party of entitlements and set-asides for people who haven't earned them. It is the party of income redistribution. It is the champion of the stupid and lazy. Does anyone out there really believe that Ted Kennedy, Nancy Pelosi, Tom Daschle, Hillary Clinton and Chuck Schumer know better than you about how your money should be spent? Can they raise YOUR children better than you? 

The Democrats run the plantation. As long as they keep handing out your money to bogus social programs (free medical care to illegals, free needles for junkies, free turkey basters for lesbian couples who want to have children, etc.) and race hustlers like Jesse Jackson, then they will stay elected. Meanwhile, they classify everyone who reads this board as "the rich." The worst nightmare of the left is a conservative minority who has become successful in this country through hard work. Miguel Estrada is the epitome of the American Dream, but the bane of liberals.

Here's one for you. Ask a liberal to put a number on how much we should pay in taxes? When you get nothing but the runaround for an answer, ask if 50 percent is enough. How about 60? 70?


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

ditto Dane, ditto!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*liberals*



Dane said:


> Democrats...free turkey basters for lesbian couples who want to have children, etc.)


Booooowaha ha ha, riotous!!! :L: :wl: \/ :BNANA: :GNANA: B: :rock: :baby01: :baby13:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

Romney and the Republicans supported the Quinn Bill and Police details - each and everytime a polititian has gone after either it's been a democrat - in the 80's i worked for the dept of correction - in thr facility i worked,sex offenders formed a political action commitee and got out the vote - they ALL voted democ rat . honest to God's truth. most likely because the democ rats are anti death penalty and file wimp, criminal pandering bills like the Bachman Bill- real men vote Republican


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

jimbo said:


> real men vote Republican


WORD! And real women!

By the way, I like "Democ Rat." Aptly named, how fitting!


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

If the Democrats win the next election, the UN flag will be flying over the white house!

Democrat = Domestic Enemy Of The Constitution!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

jmooney said:


> H50 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't good old Republican Romney come in and try to do away with details and Quinn Bill.
> ...


Bush's signature on this law will not be misleading

My conclusion is we need a third party! Democrats and Republicans suck equally


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

BUSH=ASSHOLE

Mess with my money and you SUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

H50 said:


> BUSH=ASSHOLE
> 
> Mess with my money and you SUCK!!!!!!


LOL basically


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Bitch, piss and moan...ho-hum. Is anyone on this board going to run for office besides me? I may not have a chance, even a little one, but when I do run, at least I tried. Politics and integrity do not belong in the same sentence. Law enforcement is traditionally a conservative grouping, even in this liberal State. Our country is being sold out. If you don't believe it, then you have been living in a cave the past 20 years. No one is held accountable anymore. Anyone see "60 Minutes" last night? Perfect example of the elite caring less and less about the rest of us. Enough so, that the NYPD and NYFD are taking legal action in regards to thier pension funds. The money they invest is going directly to terroist nations! There is a long line, but they highlighted Halliburton (V.P. Cheney), Conoco-Phillips (you probably bought gas from them), and General Electric, just to name a few. This country has turned into the "haves" and "have-nots". The top financial 1% run this country. Do not be fooled, educate yourself. We may still live in a "democracy", but it is really turning into a...None of the people running for office, or in office now, care about you. Think about it, how many of them are middle class shmucks like you and me? We make up 70% of the country! Yet we get taxed the heaviest and the elite and corporate America get a break! What's wrong with this picture? As a registered voter (independent), none of the candidates (or current President) can brainwash me. We still have the best place to live in the world...I just don't know for how long.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Burner1 said:


> Yet we get taxed the heaviest and the elite and corporate America get a break!


Yeah, and who wants to raise taxes and who gave us a little something extra back?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

*beware of the democ rats*

Romney did not lay off any police officers - the municipalities made that choice - if the democ rat controlled legislature had not squandered so much $ on foolish liberal programs, no state cuts would have had to be made. save the whales - harpoon liberals instead


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: beware of the democ rats*



jimbo said:


> Romney did not lay off any police officers - the municipalities made that choice - if the democ rat controlled legislature had not squandered so much $ on foolish liberal programs, no state cuts would have had to be made. save the whales - harpoon liberals instead


Well put Jimbo,

I live in Plymouth and not only is the department short staffed as is, the selectmen I heard are asking the Chief to cut more money from the budget which would mean he has to lay off 6 full-time officers. I don't think these people are going to realize the full impact of these cuts until crime rate come and bite them in the A$$. :evil: . This is all coming after the town said no more cuts were going to be needed. Best part about this is that the town has a reserve fund of about 8-10 million that they said they are saving for a "rainy day". Well I am no weatherman but it looks like we are in a frigin storm.


----------

